# Who is " Corn Pop ".....?



## nononono (Sep 17, 2019)

*Who is " Corn Pop ".......?*

*




*

*Is it " Jack Sparrow "...?*
*Wow....how old is " Jack " really.....*

*




*

*Is it " Mr T " in another Box....?*

*




*

*Or is it " Sugar Pop " a Fake cartoon character like*
*99 % of Biden's stories.......*


*Maybe Biden is pissed cuz he never got on*
*the cover of " Rolling Stone " Magazine so *
*the LIES keep rollin out..............*

*Hell....at least he got photo shopped onto the *
*" Corn Pops " box .......*

*




*


----------

